# Can someone sort my sig out please



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've messed mine up and don't know whats up with it 

Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorted, sort of.

It said your other picture was over 175 px high and is therefore to large to go in your signature.

Oh and the problem was the tick box which says " Disable BBCode "... you'd ticked it


----------

